# Greatest Scaffolding EVER



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

This isn't a pic I dug up off the Internet. This is from a project we completed. The guy was fined $1500 by OSHA for roofing violations, so he decided to do this on a Saturday. Probably my greatest OH EM GEE pic.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Darwin Award contestant?


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

I bet he used a level on the pallet while raising the forks to make it "safe"


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

Gotta stick with what works:thumbsup:


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

No hard hat.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

At that point, I don't think a hard hat would matter :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Osha poster boy!:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

You win, barely. Here's the pic I took a few weeks ago.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

can't fix stuped


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

T&K said:


> This isn't a pic I dug up off the Internet. This is from a project we completed. The guy was fined $1500 by OSHA for roofing violations, so he decided to do this on a Saturday. Probably my greatest OH EM GEE pic.
> 
> View attachment 36394


Why would somebody waste money on an s-10 in that manner?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

What goes through their mind as they climb the "stupid" ladder? Probably not as much as if they took a header...


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

"That's when he felt the forklift lurch and then start to roll, immediately realizing he forgot to set the e-brake!"

Sorry, I couldn't help it. The daughter and I have been reading too many books lately....


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

butcher733 said:


> Why would somebody waste money on an s-10 in that manner?


Kintuhkey? :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

These people are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

T&K said:


> This isn't a pic I dug up off the Internet. This is from a project we completed. The guy was fined $1500 by OSHA for roofing violations, so he decided to do this on a Saturday. Probably my greatest OH EM GEE pic.
> 
> View attachment 36394





Bkessler said:


> You win, barely. Here's the pic I took a few weeks ago.



I notice they are both driving under-powered, overly-lifted, mid-2000s GM light trucks. Coincidence?


----------

